# What do men REALLY want for Christmas?



## Revamped

Ok, keep on a budget, say $50 or less. I'm feeling broke this year...

Clothes? power tools? Do men "do" jewelry? Something homemade?


----------



## arbitrator

For $50 or less, I'm still a great fan of being a recipient of books! I like to bestow them as gifts as well!

But then again, that's just me!


----------



## Mr.Fisty

Revamped said:


> Ok, keep on a budget, say $50 or less. I'm feeling broke this year...
> 
> Clothes? power tools? Do men "do" jewelry? Something homemade?



That is enough money for my gf to buy an outfit and strip out of for me. It would be a very Happy Christmas for me. Sometimes it can be a gift of a service.


----------



## notmyrealname4

Wouldn't it be nice if more men wore jewelry?

Why do so few men like jewelry?

To me it's the male version of lingerie. It looks so nice to see a guy with a nice chain at the base of the throat; or on his wrist.

Sorry, Revamped, that's a bit off-topic.

About 90% of the gifts I've ever gotten my husband; he hasn't used or he's returned them.

So, I don't do it anymore.


----------



## Married but Happy

How about a radio controlled helicopter? Hours of fun.


----------



## thenub

I prefer to have it donated to toys for tots. I have all I need and if I really want something I'll just get it.


----------



## Forest

Married but Happy said:


> How about a radio controlled helicopter? Hours of fun.


Yep. Either permission to stay home from the trip to the big get together, or the helicopter.


I'm not kidding.


----------



## Revamped

Well, I guess men want toys!

Whoda thunk that?


----------



## Lloyd Dobler

Revamped said:


> Ok, keep on a budget, say $50 or less. I'm feeling broke this year...
> 
> Clothes? power tools? Do men "do" jewelry? Something homemade?


How about a bunch of craft beer?


----------



## Methuselah

Blows jobs don't cost anything to give...


----------



## Jellybeans

Lloyd Dobler said:


> How about a bunch of craft beer?





Methuselah said:


> Blows jobs don't cost anything to give...


Easiest Christmas list either. Bless both of you.


----------



## SamuraiJack

Make him a coupon book of various sexual acts...
I like the craft beer idea...
Subscriptions to monthlies...
Special Dinner...
Watches are my thing.


----------



## Cletus

Methuselah said:


> Blows jobs don't cost anything to give...


I'm just glad I didn't have to be the first one to say it.


----------



## ChristianGrey

Steak and a blowjob.


----------



## jorgegene

Cletus said:


> I'm just glad I didn't have to be the first one to say it.


Yeh. No one likes ridicule


----------



## that.girl

ChristianGrey said:


> Steak and a blowjob.


March 14 is "Steak and a BJ Day." It's supposed to be the guy version of Valentine's Day. 

Seriously, Google it.


----------



## john117

Married but Happy said:


> How about a radio controlled helicopter? Hours of fun.



You need a lot more than $50 unfortunately for a good one. I'm planning for a $700-800 drone in the summer. A $50 drone may work for a decent training drone, maybe $100.


----------



## Mr.Fisty

ChristianGrey said:


> Steak and a blowjob.



Nothing says Merry Christmas like a blow job. At least one person will be merry. Plus the steak would be a good idea to reacharge, and perhaps some zinc supplement.


----------



## Yeswecan

I always tell my W I do not need anything for Christmas. The reason is I don't. However, she will find something that I do want or could use. It is always something I would not buy for myself.

Tool set(power or hand) Not sure where you live but Sears always has great sales on tools this time of year.
Something for the cars(cleaning stuff) rags and such. I love these.

Any one of these and I'm good.


----------



## Mr.Fisty

that.girl said:


> March 14 is "Steak and a BJ Day." It's supposed to be the guy version of Valentine's Day.
> 
> Seriously, Google it.


Or, you want your man to be extra merry. Nothing says lovin like a good ole cummin.


----------



## SamuraiJack

that.girl said:


> March 14 is "Steak and a BJ Day." It's supposed to be the guy version of Valentine's Day.
> 
> Seriously, Google it.


Yeah my ex told me this was a made up Holiday.
I told she was never getting another mother's day card from me.

Luckily for her, she announced on the 11th...


----------



## ChristianGrey

that.girl said:


> March 14 is "Steak and a BJ Day." It's supposed to be the guy version of Valentine's Day.
> 
> Seriously, Google it.


You mean the day when men also get a headache, a visitor from out of town, car breakdown all of a sudden. (The ones who are 2 or multiple timing)


----------



## that.girl

SamuraiJack said:


> Yeah my ex told me this was a made up Holiday.
> I told she was never getting another mother's day card from me.
> 
> Luckily for her, she announced on the 11th...


I thought it was a great idea for a holiday. I honored it until he stopped buying me V-day gifts. 

Really it's a good gift for any occasion. I've never known a guy to be unhappy after receiving steak, beer, and a BJ!


----------



## Cletus

that.girl said:


> I thought it was a great idea for a holiday. I honored it until he stopped buying me V-day gifts.
> 
> Really it's a good gift for any occasion. I've never known a guy to be unhappy after receiving steak, beer, and a BJ!


Are bjs really that good?


----------



## Married but Happy

john117 said:


> You need a lot more than $50 unfortunately for a good one. I'm planning for a $700-800 drone in the summer. A $50 drone may work for a decent training drone, maybe $100.


Elitist. lol

I've had a couple of cheap ones, and they're fun for flying around the living room on a dreary winter day.


----------



## love=pain

Methuselah said:


> Blows jobs don't cost anything to give...


If I could like this twice I would, after all it's not the cost of the gift but the thoughtfulness, and a blow job is just about the nicest thing a woman can do. IMO


----------



## WandaJ

Methuselah said:


> Blows jobs don't cost anything to give...


But wouldn't giving them as Christmas gift make them once a year thing?


----------



## ConanHub

I already told Badsanta.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I like some jewelry, but I have to admit I can't imagine any for $50 that I'd wear. Not to sound elitist, but seriously, what kind of jewelry can you get for $50?

My power drill is kind of old school with a heavy NMH battery. I think you could get a decent lithium ion one for around $50. 

Also a beer club or wine club would be interesting.

If a bj is a once a year Christmas thing, I'll pass.....thanks anyway.


----------



## D.H Mosquito

If he is into planes boats or cars buy him a decent model kit that he can build or paint over a beer or two, works for me


----------



## ConanHub

Cletus said:


> Are bjs really that good?


Depends on the woman. Some are wicked skilled.&#55357;&#56840;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: What do men REALLY want for Christmas?*



WorkingOnMe said:


> I like some jewelry, but I have to admit I can't imagine any for $50 that I'd wear. Not to sound elitist, but seriously, what kind of jewelry can you get for $50?
> 
> My power drill is kind of old school with a heavy NMH battery. I think you could get a decent lithium ion one for around $50.
> 
> Also a beer club or wine club would be interesting.
> 
> If a bj is a once a year Christmas thing, I'll pass.....thanks anyway.


Only jewelry I'd wear is an expensive wristwatch. I'm just not a necklace guy, nor bracelets.

If my body were a piece of art I'd probably adorn it with jewelry, but it seems douchey for a guy who's not in exceptional shape to do it.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening all
I don't want "things". I can buy things for myself. 

I agree with a lot of guys here - a sexual treat is the ideal gift. It is something only your partner can (or at least should) give you. 

Normally the best sex is mutual, but every once in a while doing something special and one-sided as a gift is great. 

This works both ways. For my wife's last birthday I took her to a weekend at a really nice spa (it was done up like a fancy Italian villa)- with lots of time for hot tubs, massages, cuddling, and then doing all of her favorite things in bed. (which I quite enjoyed as well)


----------



## Mr. Nail

OK this is a tough question and not every guy is going to give the same answer. Most of the best ideas are here already.

Lets start with the joke: Hey what did your wife give you for Christmas this year? Same thing as every year. Sex and a sweater pause pause Both too big.

Next joke: My wife gave me a sweater for Christmas, Usually I prefer a screamer or at least a moaner. . . . .

Ok now to the truth.
I've always recommended a big plate of Nachos and an action movie. shared. But that may be because I don't drink. I like Jerky and summer sausage and cheese and those things can be found at the mall or if you want to order online there might still be time.

Jewelry, Like most of my clothes I prefer to buy my own. But I'm reminded of the necklace Lavender Brown got for Ron in Harry Potter. (my sweetheart) Romantic but not something a guy could actually wear.

Service. This is a touchy one. Be sure you are prepared to deliver. Thus the sex jokes above. 

Tools. If you Know exactly what he wants / needs. Usually my Wife would miss on this, but if my brother coached her she could score big.

Gift certificates. Always fun for me.

Collectibles usually make the list.

MN


----------



## IIJokerII

Head..... Carry on.


----------



## Wolf1974

Men are individualized so it depends on what he is into. For me anything sports related or something for my truck is awesome. Also love movies and beer. Hard to say without knowing him


----------



## Forest

Methuselah said:


> Blows jobs don't cost anything to give...


I've never had a radio controlled helicopter, though.

I want the helicopter, and a Paladin 1960s lunch box. (Have Gun Will Travel)


----------



## Fozzy

IIJokerII said:


> Head..... Carry on.


+1.

The best gifts are free.


----------



## Mr.Fisty

You know that saying.

Teach a wife to give a blow job, and she may recieve a pearl necklace.


----------



## SpinDaddy

I love getting science lab kits and experiments I can do with the Little Spin Units. Edmund Scientific should have many for under $50. 

A bit over your stated budget but this year Ms. Spin is giving me a Kano computer kit to build with the kids. 

I don’t know why we do this but it beats the heck out of socks and ties and gives us something to do over the holiday break.


----------



## RandomDude

Revamped said:


> Ok, keep on a budget, say $50 or less. I'm feeling broke this year...
> 
> Clothes? power tools? Do men "do" jewelry? Something homemade?


Be creative, think; what does he like? What does he keep going on about? what does he need? what did you hear from others about what he likes? etc etc

Plenty of ways to show you care with $50 or less, I follow a similar framework with gift giving.


----------



## Methuselah

WandaJ said:


> But wouldn't giving them as Christmas gift make them once a year thing?


... still more often than most married guys see 'em!


----------



## Revamped

Lol! You guys are really cool!

I think the winning present is....

The coupon book filled with monkey seks coupons!

He doesn't "need" anything, We don't fight and he really would rather see me happy more than anything else!

So, I have time to search for the perfect certificate book and fill it with things I know he'd love! 

Thank you guys!

You've never let me down!


----------



## john117

Today I bought wifey a God Awful Christmas Bear from Costco...


----------



## unbelievable

Pamper him and make love to him like he's the only man left on earth. Won't cost a dime and it's what every straight man on the planet wants.


----------



## ChristianGrey

unbelievable said:


> Pamper him and make love to him like he's the only man left on earth. Won't cost a dime and it's what every straight man on the planet wants.


You're just trying to save money on Steak.


----------



## donny64

Revamped said:


> Ok, keep on a budget, say $50 or less. I'm feeling broke this year...
> 
> Clothes? power tools? Do men "do" jewelry? Something homemade?


Blow jobs. Or...er...uhm....nope! Just blowjobs! 

Seriously though...no different than anyone else. A small gift with thought means so much more than a "cheap-easy" expensive gift.

Best gift I've ever received? Pair of heated gloves. Ok, not a romantic gift. And they weren't cheap (at $250), but she listened. Listened to how I complained about brutally cold, painful hands while out sedentary, exposed on windblown points, and looking for deer / elk. And how I saw these gloves, and wondered if they'd help. Something I did not want to splurge on for myself...

But she did. Totally unexpected. Totally "shocking" gift. And this past elk season I was thanking my lucky stars every-single-day that she cared enough to listen to me (despite her complete disinterest in the subject matter) and pick me up something that made my life while doing something very important to me (even if she thought it silly) so very much better.

Something like that. No matter how large or small, expensive or inexpensive. Watch, listen, buy. Same as you'd want someone to do for you. Can't go too wrong with that. The hard part is the "watch, listen" part...


----------



## Zouz

john117 said:


> Today I bought wifey a God Awful Christmas Bear from Costco...


hope next you don't get the Female Bear for intimacy 
:scratchhead:


----------



## Zouz

donny64 said:


> Blow jobs. Or...er...uhm....nope! Just blowjobs!
> 
> Seriously though...no different than anyone else. A small gift with thought means so much more than a "cheap-easy" expensive gift.
> 
> Best gift I've ever received? Pair of heated gloves. Ok, not a romantic gift. And they weren't cheap (at $250), but she listened. Listened to how I complained about brutally cold, painful hands while out sedentary, exposed on windblown points, and looking for deer / elk. And how I saw these gloves, and wondered if they'd help. Something I did not want to splurge on for myself...
> 
> But she did. Totally unexpected. Totally "shocking" gift. And this past elk season I was thanking my lucky stars every-single-day that she cared enough to listen to me (despite her complete disinterest in the subject matter) and pick me up something that made my life while doing something very important to me (even if she thought it silly) so very much better.
> 
> Something like that. No matter how large or small, expensive or inexpensive. Watch, listen, buy. Same as you'd want someone to do for you. Can't go too wrong with that. The hard part is the "watch, listen" part...



Seems romantic , but still Bjs is not a bad one


----------



## Zouz

Think about getting him something he asked for 10 years back and you never gave it to him ...


----------



## john117

Zouz said:


> hope next you don't get the Female Bear for intimacy
> 
> :scratchhead:



I do have some female coworkers that kind of look like the Bear so...


----------



## Jellybeans

IIJokerII said:


> Head..... Carry on.





Fozzy said:


> +1.
> 
> The best gifts are free.





unbelievable said:


> Pamper him and make love to him like he's the only man left on earth. Won't cost a dime and it's what every straight man on the planet wants.





ChristianGrey said:


> You're just trying to save money on Steak.


:rofl: You guys are cracking me up.


----------



## antechomai

Not from my wife, but a suggestion to my adult daughters who requested ideas. 
A memory jar, filled with little notes of happy times they remember with me.


----------



## MarriedTex

Zouz said:


> Think about getting him something he asked for 10 years back and you never gave it to him ...


Why do you keep on bringing up Blowjobs all the time?


----------



## Methuselah

Zouz said:


> Think about getting him something he asked for 10 years back and you never gave it to him ...


which would be: "a blow job"


----------



## FatherofTwo

Intimacy


----------



## SamuraiJack

Methuselah said:


> which would be: "a blow job"


Awww...you beat me to it!


----------



## Lon

FatherofTwo said:


> Intimacy


intimacy?? I'd rather be into her c.


----------



## FatherofTwo

Lon said:


> intimacy?? I'd rather be into her c.


Well .... it was my nice way of saying her " c. " !!


----------



## Cletus

Lon said:


> intimacy?? I'd rather be into her c.


TAM award for subtlest joke of the week.


----------



## Almostrecovered

all encompassing power over every living being thing in the entire universe


----------



## Cletus

Almostrecovered said:


> all encompassing power over every living being thing in the entire universe


I gave my wife that a few years ago, for various definitions of "entire universe".

She liked it, and has been using it freely.


----------



## jaquen

ChristianGrey said:


> Steak and a blowjob.


Meh, that's a great anytime gift.

Or at least it should be.


----------



## Mr.Fisty

jaquen said:


> Meh, that's a great anytime gift.
> 
> Or at least it should be.




Then two steaks and two blow jobs. While the steak gives you a mouthgasm, your spouse will cause an orgasm from her mouth. Nothing like eating steak and recieving a blow job at the same time.


----------



## Zouz

I just want my wife back...
the one I met 17 years ago .
Lovely seemed energetic and so cute ...

The one who made laugh and laugh and laugh.
....


----------



## Holland

unbelievable said:


> Pamper him and make love to him like he's the only man left on earth. Won't cost a dime and it's what every straight man on the planet wants.


That's the norm here so the trick for me is to do that plus more.

Just went on a girls weekend with one of my daughters (now I know why some men dislike girls weekends, we spent a small fortune in 2 days, but I digress). While away I found a gorgeous B&B that is on a rail trail (old rail line that has been turned into a 120k bike path) so I got him/us a two night voucher. Has a spa and beautiful country setting. Will be a weekend of cycling, spas and sex.

The only problem is that the husband/owner of the B&B made a rather forthright pass at me in front of his wife while I was buying the voucher, awkward to say the least.


----------



## Runs like Dog

An actual missile carrying drone.


----------



## lordmayhem

I'm going to echo the other guys here and say:

BLOW JOB.

Seriously. Women like to get oral yet many don't want to give it. 

Then OM comes along and........you get the picture.


----------



## vellocet

Revamped said:


> Ok, keep on a budget, say $50 or less. I'm feeling broke this year...
> 
> Clothes? power tools? Do men "do" jewelry? Something homemade?


A nice bottle of scotch or bourbon, if he likes whisky.

Makers Mark
Johnny Walker Black Label
Blanton's Reserve from Buffalo Trace
Lagavulin


----------



## Methuselah

... the really good scotch doesn't even start lower than $150


----------



## vellocet

Methuselah said:


> ... the really good scotch doesn't even start lower than $150


Nah, $50 might not cover a really good scotch, but there are very nice bottles in the $80 to $90 range.

Lagavulin
Talisker

I like the smokey ones


----------



## john117

Methuselah said:


> ... the really good scotch doesn't even start lower than $150



Hence bourbon


----------



## Zouz

love notes filling his car ,

hints to follow traces to an isolated place/ room/ corner ...
+

what all men cried for in this thread ....


----------



## ToothFairy

The "Dollar Shave Club". I bought all the men in my life a membership ! They LOVE it!! and it's very cheap! Two sons age 20 and 22 and my dad.


Dollar Shave Club - Shave Time. Shave Money.
:smthumbup:


----------



## RClawson

Quality time together that has nothing to do with Sex, Dining out or going to the movies.


----------



## Zouz

RClawson said:


> Quality time together that has nothing to do with Sex, Dining out or going to the movies.


Then sex , especially when encounters goes from one holiday to another .:rofl:


----------



## Married but Happy

How about the 12 days of Christmas gift plan? So far one of my best friends has returned from her disappearance into a bad relationship last year, I got a top ten best ever BJ, and my wife initiated hot sex in the middle of the night. Not bad - and we don't even celebrate Christmas! I wonder what the next 9 days will bring?


----------



## Runs like Dog

BTW partridges don't roost in trees, pear or otherwise. They stay on the ground and rarely unless they absolutely have to.


----------



## Methuselah

RClawson said:


> Quality time together that has nothing to do with Sex, Dining out or going to the movies.


Going to the movies isn't really quality time. You sit there and do not interact with one another for 90 to 120 minutes. Not exactly "quality time".



Married but Happy said:


> How about the 12 days of Christmas gift plan?


How about the 12-days-of-BJs gift plan?


----------



## Married but Happy

Methuselah said:


> Going to the movies isn't really quality time. You sit there and do not interact with one another for 90 to 120 minutes. Not exactly "quality time".


Doesn't groping count?


----------



## MarriedDude

that.girl said:


> March 14 is "Steak and a BJ Day." It's supposed to be the guy version of Valentine's Day.
> 
> Seriously, Google it.


My Birthday is March 14....

Why haven't i heard about this till now??????


----------



## minimalME

We (boyfriend and I) were walking though Target last weekend, and he saw a beer making kit, and mentioned he'd like to try it sometime.

So, I did a little research online, and Northern Brewing is highly recommended and has several kits for less than $50:

Beer Recipe Kits | Extract Kits, All Grain Beer Recipe Kits, and more : Northern Brewer


----------



## tacoma

Drone, want a drone.

Flying one, with a camera.

Want a drone bad.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Dear Channuklaus 

please imprison Obama

thanks.


----------



## SamuraiJack

minimalME said:


> We (boyfriend and I) were walking though Target last weekend, and he saw a beer making kit, and mentioned he'd like to try it sometime.
> 
> So, I did a little research online, and Northern Brewing is highly recommended and has several kits for less than $50:
> 
> Beer Recipe Kits | Extract Kits, All Grain Beer Recipe Kits, and more : Northern Brewer


I can confirm their kits are pretty nice.


----------



## Fozzy

Runs like Dog said:


> BTW partridges don't roost in trees, pear or otherwise. They stay on the ground and rarely unless they absolutely have to.


They'll stay in the tree if you nail them there.


Just sayin'.


----------



## G.J.

Slyvia Saint please


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: What do men REALLY want for Christmas?*



G.J. said:


> Slyvia Saint please


Ew, I think she has been regifted a few too many times for my liking, plus she only performs on camera and for money.


----------



## G.J.

Lon said:


> Ew, I think she has been regifted a few too many times for my liking, plus she only performs on camera and for money.


Now come on its a gift for Christmas and I'm sure I could dig up a camera....in fact id insist


----------



## Abovetheline

To be able to buy something for myself without the guilt of doing so.


----------



## ConanHub

Married but Happy said:


> Doesn't groping count?


Beat me to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

G.J. said:


> Slyvia Saint please


And a 2x4?


----------



## G.J.

WorkingOnMe said:


> And a 2x4?


I wont fall in


----------



## arbitrator

Oh! What I absolutely wouldn't give "to fall in!"


----------



## bubbly girl

Are you crafty at all? I'm sewing several welding caps for my hubby for a gift. Picked out several fabric designs he'll like (Star Wars, skulls, etc) I know it's something he'll get lots of use out of. I've made him one in the past and it's his favorite because I made it for him. Is there something you can make your husband?

...oh and a mind blowing blow job!


----------



## JCD

My favorite cupcakes. A box of my favorite cupcakes are a big winner for me. Love in every bite.


----------



## EleGirl

I don't know... there is nothing I can think of really... :scratchhead:


----------



## askari

Methuselah said:


> Blows jobs don't cost anything to give...


Exactly what I'd love too. Absolutely guaranteed I won't get one though!

But in all seriousness, all I really want is for our two children to like what they get, appreciate it and be happy.


----------



## Mr The Other

Just to take the pressure off, once I was a middle aged man with a job, I did not really expect presents anymore. These suggestions are great and well above and beyond the normal!


----------



## anchorwatch

I got a nice piece of jewelry for under $50. It was one of those magnetic bracelets to relieve my arthritis. It didn't seem to help my arthritis, but it does seem to attract my hand to the refrigerator door. 

In reality, I believe most men just want a day to enjoy loving family gathering around them.


----------



## Fozzy

Wireless earphones are a cool idea. How's the sound quality?


----------



## john117

Fozzy said:


> Wireless earphones are a cool idea. How's the sound quality?



The answer is a big "it depends".

For home listening you can choose Bluetooth, IR, or good ole' RF (radio frequency) and they all svck in their respective ways sound quality wise. In a dense urban setting probably BT, in a more rural or suburban area RF, and IR... Not impressed.

I'm looking for a set for wifey (TV use) and it's probably going to be Bluetooth - tho you generally have to buy the transmitter separately if you're listening to non Bluetooth sources.

For outdoor/sports/active use Bluetooth is the only available option and battery life and ease of pairing will be paramount. 

Look for a set that supports all the usual protocols (a2dp, acrvp, etc etc) and easy pairing. Also make sure the style you select will stand up to the rigor of the environment.

Here's a good list. I have used plantronics stuff, they're pretty good: http://bestheadphonehub.com/best-bluetooth-earbuds/


----------



## Revamped

How do you wrap up a steak and put it under the tree without the dog or 4(yes 4) cats tearing into it?


----------



## john117

How do you keep the dog and 4 cats from tearing up the tree and everything under it? 

Future cat owners want to know...


----------



## Revamped

Well, the dog just slept on the tree skirt because the cats took over his doggie bed. Now that there's presents, the cats sleep on top of the boxes. I've never had a problem with any of them climbing or knocking things over.


----------



## EleGirl

john117 said:


> How do you keep the dog and 4 cats from tearing up the tree and everything under it?
> 
> Future cat owners want to know...


We secured them by putting a tether from the ceiling and from the wall behind the tree.

That way the cats can climb the tree all they want. And the dogs can chase the cats and the tree survives.


----------



## john117

Aha...

http://youtu.be/DAwj6CYgGQ8


----------



## FatherofTwo

It's Christmas eve and I am so so hoping that once the little ones are sleeping ......... Santa drops by and gives me my so deserved Xmas present ummmmm via my Mrs of course !?!? 

We'll see !?


----------



## DTO

intheory said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if more men wore jewelry?
> 
> Why do so few men like jewelry?


Does a watch count as jewelry? Nothing tells time better than a $15 digital watch, so anything costing more seems to qualify.

I don't know of many guys who would not like a nice watch. Of course, the question is what can you get for around $50.


----------



## DTO

Lon said:


> Only jewelry I'd wear is an expensive wristwatch. I'm just not a necklace guy, nor bracelets.


Agreed. Now, if only I could afford a second one at some point...

#FirstWorldProblems


----------



## Mr. Nail

john117 said:


> How do you keep the dog and 4 cats from tearing up the tree and everything under it?
> 
> Future cat owners want to know...


I've seriously contemplated wiring an electric fence controller to the artificial tree. Wife says it will either kill the cat or cause it to pee. 
Usually we don't put the ornaments they like to break on the lower levels, and put out presents Christmas eve. 
after the first year the novelty wears off. the old man cat still likes to sleep under the tree.

MN


----------



## Jayg14

Same thing I've wanted for 18 years (and is somewhat more realistic as I am divorced): a threesome with 2 females.


----------



## tacoma

Well, I got luggage.

Think she's trying to tell me something?


----------



## unbelievable

What do men want for Christmas? A piece and some peace.


----------



## homerjay

Were all different.. i didnt get nor want any presents.... im not old but its a kids thing to get presents.


----------



## vellocet

Time with my kids. Really the only thing I wanted.


----------



## Lone Shadow

EleGirl said:


> We secured them by putting a tether from the ceiling and from the wall behind the tree.
> 
> That way the cats can climb the tree all they want. And the dogs can chase the cats and the tree survives.


I read this so wrong.:rofl:

"We secured them (the cats) by tethering them from the ceiling and the wall...":smthumbup:


----------

